# Underworld Awakening (2012)



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Checked the directory thread and did the search, but I haven't found anyone making this thread. I just saw the clip while watching the animation domination...

*Underworld: Awakening aka Underworld 4*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUcrbUCWKQc[/YOUTUBE]​
*Release date:* January 20, 2012.
*Directed by*:M?ns M?rlind and Bj?rn Stein

Summary (wikipedia)


> _"Kate Beckinsale, star of the first two films, returns in her lead role as the vampire warrioress Selene, who escapes imprisonment to find herself in a world where humans have discovered the existence of both Vampire and Lycan clans, and are conducting an all-out war to eradicate both immortal species."_
> Six months after the events of Underworld: Evolution, Selene (Kate Beckinsale) was captured by humans. Eventually both government officials and the public learn about the existence of the two immortal species of Vampires and Lycans (werewolves). A crusade and all-out war has begun: study and eradicate. After being imprisoned in cryogenic suspension for 12 years, Selene manages to escape the facility.



*Important Links:*




1840


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been waiting for this film ever since I saw Rise of the Lycans.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2012)

This one actually looks like a good action film.

The others were really bad . Can't see why they're so loved.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 8, 2012)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> This one actually looks like a good action film.
> 
> The others were really bad . Can't see why they're so loved.



people love these movies? surely you jest


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know anyone that loves them either, Lincoln.  I think a lot of people are disappointed with them.  Most of us recognize that this franchise had potential when it started.

The Michael character was always a weak aspect of the series.  I think it is promising that he isn't involved in the proceedings this time.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

The first one was the only I thought was good.

The second was not that good but the Vampire hybrid was badass.

Third one was decent I guess.

This movie doesn't look any better tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2012)

kate benkinsale in skin tight leather.

 that's all that needs to be said.


but seriously besides the usual slow pace; the movies are decent action flicks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Shame these movies are apparently so bad. They look like _The Matrix_ meets _Dracula._ Which sounds pretty BA.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> people love these movies? surely you jest



One of my guy friends was going off about them because apparently there's a scene in one of the movies where she's having sex with a werewolf or something on the edge of a cliff.

So there's that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh god, please no.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks stupid without Michel


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

The power levels in this dont make sense. How the fuck was she captured anyway? She was literally the vampire goddess after the second one. The Micheal character power level also seems to flactuate something fierce, sometimes he jobs for mere vampires and werewolves but he casually soloes the first ever werewolf  Consistency people!

Yeah not expecting much from this


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like all the previous movies. A horrible piece of shit.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Raviene (Jan 9, 2012)

and here i thought the the 2nd movie implied that there are no more vamps and lycans since all the originals were killed or maybe im remembering it wrong...


i liked the 3rd movie though because its about Lucian or Lucius ...but then again i have my own bias for werewolves.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

As (seemingly) one of the few people who actually liked the previous movies i am looking forward to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

First movie was decent. Second was kinda okay. Third was all right.


This one might be semi-not-too-terrible. I'll watch.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2012)

The films had gotten progressively worse and the notion of humans being the next Big Bad is kinda silly, but who can resist a vampire that doesn't sparkle?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Humans always fuck stuff up though. It's pretty believable.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 9, 2012)

I might check this out because Tywin Lannister is in it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

You know a actor's career is in the shitter when they don't do a sequel, but come back for the movie after it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> The films had gotten progressively worse and the notion of humans being the next Big Bad is kinda silly, but who can resist a vampire that doesn't sparkle?



well humans have sunlight right?


besides that i don't see how they would be a threat.


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am always a big fan of Underworld movies and i love to watch action thriller movies and i am sure gone watch this movie


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> well humans have sunlight right?
> 
> 
> besides that i don't see how they would be a threat.



Same as in every other setting: They have the advantage of daylight and are far more numerous. Knowledge of the Vampires alone will get those close to extinction. Also while it is extremely hard to do so killing a Vampire is not impossible for a single human.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First movie was decent. Second was kinda okay. Third was all right.


Actually, I pretty much agree. I enjoyed the first one on a superficial level. The second held my interest some, but it's the worse of the bunch so far and I can seem to watch it a second time. I also can't seem to watch the third one again, but still liked it more than the second.


Jena said:


> One of my guy friends was going off about them because apparently there's a scene in one of the movies where she's having sex with a werewolf or something on the edge of a cliff.
> 
> So there's that.


Yeah, and it was so overly-dramatic that i felt silly rather than sexual or loving.


Slice said:


> Also while it is extremely hard to do so killing a Vampire is not impossible for a single human.


For the most part, it's usually possible because of extreme incompetence from the vampire, or luck for the human.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Seems to be the general consensus. 

Best: First
Second Best: Third
Worst: Second


Maybe with the moderate increase in quality with #3, #4 will be decent?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> As (seemingly) one of the few people who actually liked the previous movies i am looking forward to this.



I second this they weren't bad, I found them enjoyable actually


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't be any worse than the last RE movie, but true, the Underworld series is fairly subpar. The upside to this is that Scott Speedman isn't in it. That alone puts it over the first and second movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2012)

My favorite part was when Kate Beckinsale stripped and became completely nude.  She assassinated a politician and disappeared by activating her thermo optic camouflage.

Fucking badass.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> My favorite part was when Kate Beckinsale stripped and became completely nude.




That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## jacamo (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> This one actually looks like a good action film.
> 
> The others were really bad . Can't see why they're so loved.



wrong, the Underworld series wouldnt have become a global hit unless they were good in the first place... the first 3 were all great in their own way

the main reason is that the mythology surrounding the Vampire-Lycan backstory is excellent and unbelievably captivating and is a sub-plot in its own right, which is explored in the sequel and prequel



Amuro said:


> people love these movies? surely you jest



people love them more than you will ever be willing to accept

Underworld has become the gold standard for this genre



Stunna said:


> Shame these movies are apparently so bad. They look like _The Matrix_ meets _Dracula._ Which sounds pretty BA.



lol apparently



Hatifnatten said:


> Looks like all the previous movies. A horrible piece of shit.



if you are a person that is never going to like films of this genre, regardless of how good they actually are, then dont bother commenting on it

the first 3 were awesome, especially the first 2... if you thought they were shit then its time to pack your bags as far as this genre is concerned



Timey Wimey said:


> The films had gotten progressively worse and the notion of humans being the next Big Bad is kinda silly, but who can resist a vampire that doesn't sparkle?



wrong

whats rather unique about this series is that the Underworld sequel (Evolution) was BETTER than the original because Selene's story really unfolded 

and they really filled in the gaps regarding the sub-plot about Vampire-Lycan mythology, so much so it felt like a 2-parter... the 3rd movie was also just as good 

sequels being watchable almost never happens in movies these days, 90% of sequels are horrible..... but not with Underworld, they gave the fans exactly what they wanted in the sequel and the box office reflects that



CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems to be the general consensus.
> 
> Best: First
> Second Best: Third
> ...



wrong

the 2nd movie was the best although the first 3 are all largely very good

they have their flaws but those flaws are minor compared to their strengths

Underworld 4, was actually the worst


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought 4 was good. well, ass kicking-wise.  the juggernaut Lycan was pretty awesome, I love the way Selene beat him.

and India Eisley is pretty cute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

This movie is atrocious.

The movie itself is borderline entertaining (I give it a 4), but that's it. It makes no sense.

You can't gas a vampire. Vampires do not need to fucking breathe. 

Also, why did her daughter had an English accent??!??!?! WHY!?!?


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

Is Kate Beckinsale naked in this?

If so I will watch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

She is, but you don't get to see anything. She's covered in ice/fog/hands during the nude scene.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

She's covered in hands?

Must watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Her own hands, yes.


Apparently she doesn't want the empty room to see her tits.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

So she's touching herself?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can't gas a vampire. Vampires do not need to fucking breathe.


That logic only applies when the Vampires of said universe are in fact resurrected corpses and are undead.

Like if I were to construct a vamp story, they would not be 'undead' and so would just be monstrous, immortal living creatures.

Perhaps Underworld vampires are not supposed to be glorified zombies. So more like Vamp Diaries, and less like Buffy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> So she's touching herself?


 Indeed.


tari101190 said:


> That logic only applies when the Vampires of said universe are in fact resurrected corpses and are undead.
> 
> Like if I were to construct a vamp story, they would not be 'undead' and so would just be monstrous, immortal living creatures.
> 
> Perhaps Underworld vampires are not supposed to be glorified zombies. So more like Vamp Diaries, and less like Buffy.


 I don't remember much about the first two movies, but I think in the third one she displayed no need to breathe. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

Shall I watch the 2nd and the 3rd one before watching this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

You should probably watch the second one at least if you want to know who the characters are.

Otherwise it doesn't matter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Shall I watch the 2nd and the 3rd one before watching this?



I agree with CMX.  Watch the second one to get reaquainted with the original characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, it really isn't necessary though. I mean it basically kills off one of the characters in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it really isn't necessary though. I mean it basically kills off one of the characters in the first 2 minutes.



Just....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

It's terrible. I'd recommend you just don't watch the movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol, an interesting thing I remember from the second film.  I remember not going out when it was first released in theaters but I recall some that some of my friends spent the majority of the time talking about the love scene that occurred rather than talking about what happen with the rest of the film.


----------

